# Patent: Canon EF-S 18-300 f/3.5-5.6 IS Optical Formula



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 5, 2018)

```
<p>I’ve never been a big fan of Canon’s EF-S 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6 IS (terrible zoom creep, dust collector, not all that good optically) and would very much like to see a replacement, which I think is long overdue.</p>
<p><a href="https://www.canonnews.com/canon-superzoom-aps-c-patent-application">Japan Patent Application </a><a href="https://www.canonnews.com/canon-superzoom-aps-c-patent-application">2018-54990</a> shows another optical formula for an EF-S 18-300mm f/3.5-5.6 IS.</p>
<p>We believe this lens will be coming some time in late 2018 or early 2019.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Talys (Apr 6, 2018)

I wonder how good this would be. My wife would probably love it.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 6, 2018)

I’m looking for an all-in-one lens for use while kayaking..... lens changes are very problematic with a high chance of splash!


----------



## FramerMCB (Apr 6, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> I’m looking for an all-in-one lens for use while kayaking..... lens changes are very problematic with a high chance of splash!



The new Tamron 18-400mm is supposed to be a respectable performer and I believe it has VC (vibration compensation).


----------



## Woody (Apr 6, 2018)

Unless the lens is as light as the EF-M 18-150 mm lens (300g), I have little interest in super zooms. ;D


----------

